# How do I change wiper blades?



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I know this sounds like a rediculous question, but I can't figure out how to change my wiper blades on an '04 Sentra. I would find this laughable usually, but for the life of me I just cant see how this mechanism works. Everything I can rationalize and try seems to get to the point where it'll break so I back off. WTF?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i took my stock ones off so long ago i actually forgot how to lol
its a clipping mechanism but that's about all i can tell you. are you replacing with bosch?


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

The wiperblades remove by lifting the arm from the windshield, then you pinch the plastic retainer and slide the wiper blade away from the "J hook" they might need some convincing if they have never been changed before. If you have the factor blades on there right now you can just change the rubber wiper inserts. Nissanparts2u.com sells them for $8.38 each. Part numbers 28895-3Z610 and 28895-4Z800.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

B13boy said:


> Nissanparts2u.com sells them for $8.38 each. Part numbers 28895-3Z610 and 28895-4Z800.


i hope thats for the whole blade. The "factory" blade is just a trico most auto parts should have that brand, changing the blades shouldnt take you more than a min. its really that easy.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

707Spec-V said:


> The "factory" blade is just a trico


and you know this how? the factory units are stamped nissan, not trico. it is possible that trico is the main supplier for the wiper blades, however the "nissan blade" is only availble from a nissan dealer. Rubber refills are the factory standard for most makes and models. Blades are not necessary.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

B13boy said:


> and you know this how? the factory units are stamped nissan, not trico. it is possible that trico is the main supplier for the wiper blades, however the "nissan blade" is only availble from a nissan dealer. Rubber refills are the factory standard for most makes and models. Blades are not necessary.


actually no here is my FACTORY, AUTHENTIC FROM THE MANUFACTOR SUPER BETTER THAN ANY OTHER WIPER BLADE OUT THIER BECAUSE IT SAYS NISSAN..... er wait it says trico  and im not trying to be a asshole eathier just stating the facts, like on the packaging of the blades it say OEM, not OE like regalr parts. Usually for like a dollar more you get the whole blade nowadays anyways, im to lazy to change just the refill


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I'de still reccomend considering paying a few more bucks for Bosch, PIAA or Rain X.


----------

